# Three week old kittens with goopy eyes



## WhiteChristmas (Dec 13, 2006)

What's a good wash for goopy eyes? It's a green eye boogie like thing. Vet can't see them til next week. So we're washing they're eyes constantly through out the day. Is there anything I can do besides a water wash?

Angel aka white


----------



## Shannonmcmom (Jul 18, 2005)

Chamomile tea and a bit of raw honey works.... or even black tea works well for goopy eyes in most animals.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yup, a tea wash is very good.


----------



## melina (May 10, 2002)

And be sure to wash your own hands thoroughly after treating the kittens. It's probably conjunctivitis and is VERY contageous to humans.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

We always ( on the vet's recommendation ) washed goopy eyes with a mixture of peroxide and warm water three times a day for about a week. I think we used a splash ( maybe a tablespoon) of peroxide to a quart of water. And yes, wash well, use a clean cloth for each kitty! 

Tilly


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

most of the time it is viral (like herpes) and there isnt a whole lot you can d other then keep them cleaned out, and an rx ointment can sometimes help with swelling and secondardy infection. I think you can get terramycin ointment at TSC


----------



## WhiteChristmas (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks All, the vet said the same thing. It's a cat cold and if they sound like they're having breathing issues bring them in. If not wash they're eyes keep them warm and watch them. Right now they're trying to build out of they're box to walk around. LOL which is really funny they lurch forward and back as they walk. LOL


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

All the barn kittens I've known started out that way. I catch em twice a day (more if possible) and gently clean thier eyes with warm water and a clean paper towel. Then put in a bit of terramyacin ointment in each eye. They will not appreciate it but it will clear up the conjunctivitis quick. Make sure to get them thier shots soon as they're old enough. the babies get exposed to all kinds of other viruses. Mary. Make sure to ONLY use an opthalmic ointment as other ointments may cause blindness.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

You can also use a drop of baby shampoo in warm water...the kind that doesn't hurt your eyes.


----------

